# Wanted Syrian Hamster And Cage



## Thunderandwhisper

Hey
After losing my two robos I can't face getting dwarf hamsters for a while. But I am thinking of getting another syrian, have had them before. Can anyone advise me on a good cage? Is anyone selling a cage? Also is anyone looking for a home for their syrian? Maybe had a litter recently?
Thanks


----------



## whitebloodcells

I have 3 cages if your still in need of a cage, depending on where abouts you are!


----------



## Cookie-Babe

I have one i just got saturday from pets at home he loves it put this ur www. thing : 
Peggy Metro Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop hope it helps


----------



## candykisses18

i have a few cages for sale as well mainly the ones with tubes though rotastak etc


----------



## Jazzy

I think that with a Syrian you do need a big cage because they grow quite large. Our Syrian has had three cages since we got her and is now in Hamster Heaven which she loves.










I bought the Savic Peggy for one of our Russians the other day but wasn't impressed at all because there is no door on the side of the cage - only one at the top and if you put a Penthouse extension on which I wanted to do then you have to remove it everytime you want to feed or play with them which is very annoying.:angry: I think the Savic Peggy is better for an hamster like a Robbo or Chinese that you don't get out a lot.


----------



## thedogsmother

For a Syrian I wouldn't go smaller than a Savic Cambridge, it is a lovely cage and there are loads on Ebay, they are not always described as Savic Cambridge though so you will have to look at the pictures also they are reduced at [email protected] at the moment. I have a Hamster heaven for each of my Syrians and I think they are the best cages out there but they are very expensive. The RSPCA suggest that for a Syrian the cage should be as big as you can afford.


----------



## Jazzy

Have you got any pictures of him? - it might help find him a home.


----------



## Pampered pets

where abouts in warrington are you?

I lost my dwarf last week, got one more left. wasnt planning on another but you seem to need a home.

I live in wigan so warrington isnt far.


----------

